# New Scheels



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

The new Scheels in Fargo, The World's Largest All-Sports Store, is set to open July 1st. My friend that works in the hunting department, told me they expect between 8,000-10,000 people on the first day. I am glad I am working the weekend, and will wait until Monday July 3rd to check it out.

Spoiler92


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Curious, how many acres does the bldg cover?


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

I remember hearing something about the store being right around 260,000 S.F. But I think a good protion of that is for their offices. Should be interesting to see how they finish off the interior of the spaces.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

two words......ferris wheel


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

delete


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

H2O. it is about 4 blocks by 4 blocks, there is a big pond in the back that is going to be used for testing rafts, kayaks and such

it must be nice to be able to charge double retail for so many years and then build a shrine to your company that will no-doubt be full every day

:beer:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Here was the press release on it awhile back!

World's Largest All Sports Store Opens July 1st in Fargo.

Fargo, ND will soon be the center of the universe for sports fans. On July 1, the long anticipated flagship location of Scheels' 22-store organization will open to become the largest all sports store in the world.

The store features 190,000 square feet - over 4 acres - of retail space on two levels. It will feature 82 sport specialty shops under one roof, making it the ultimate destination for athletes, fans and outdoor sport enthusiasts. Scheels unique store-within-a-store design staffed by experienced sports experts will give visitors a boutique, specialty shop experience while offering the largest, most complete selection of all sports gear and fashion found anywhere.

The focal point of the new Fargo store will be the "Scheels Wheel". This 45-foot, 12-car 1953 park-style Ferris wheel was completely refurbished for Scheels by Eli Bridge Company. It features a colorful light display and an all-new cable drive system that runs with the touch of a joystick. This is the second Ferris wheel for Scheels. Over 200,000 people rode the "Scheels Wheel" in the Omaha, NE store the first year it was open.

At the base of the Wheel, visitors can enjoy a wide variety of food at Gramma Ginna's Restaurant. A changing variety of soups, salads and specialty sandwiches will be served, along with Starbucks® Coffee, ice cream, Bavarian Roasted Almonds and 20 flavors of fresh fudge.

The main level of the store will feature sport and casual apparel and shoes in specially shops for men, women and children. There is a custom embroidery shop, expanded bike and fitness shops, a walk-thru aquarium and the North Dakota State University Sports Hall of Fame collection.

Just off the escalator on the second level is the Gift and Home Décor Lodge. Over 6,000 feet of logs were used to create this unique shop. Inside visitors will find a beautiful collection of sport and outdoor themed gifts, home décor and art. The gallery of limited edition framed prints will include the area's largest selection of Terry Redlin art plus the work of other national, regional and local artists.

As visitors continue to explore the second level of the store they will find golf, ski and camping specialty shops. They will also find the Paddlers Paradise Boat Shop featuring kayaks, canoes and Hobie Cats.

Anglers will find everything they need in Scheels Fishing Shops. There will be 250 fishing reels on display in the hands-on, try before you buy Reel Center. Working displays of fishing locators and GPS units will give visitors a chance to learn and compare the newest in outdoor electronics.

Scheels Hunting Shops will showcase over 2,000 guns plus bows, hunting clothes, boots and accessories to outfit any kind of hunt. Scheels Premium Gun Room will showcase antique, commemorative and classic firearms.

Other special attractions include Laser Shot and arcade style shooting galleries, 5-sport interactive games, Tour of Presidents and world-class taxidermy displays.

Scheels corporate headquarters is located adjacent to the new store on the 14-acre site. The 60,000 square-foot facility includes Scheels marketing, corporate buying offices, information technology and a fixture manufacturing facility. An employee fitness center and an 11,000 square foot employee childcare center that can accommodate up to 65 children is also part of the complex.

Frederick A. Scheel founded Scheels in 1902, as a general merchandise and hardware store in Sabin, MN.

In the 1980s Scheels moved away from their hardware merchandise lines and transformed into the Scheels All Sports we know today. Scheels has 24 stores and planned locations in eight states: North Dakota, South Dakota, Minnesota, Iowa, Wisconsin, Montana, Nebraska and Nevada. \

Steve D. Scheel, the great grandson of the founder, is Scheels CEO and oversees the company of over 3000 associates. Bill Nelson will be store manager of the new Fargo location.


----------

